# Outlook 2003 custom form design



## Deborah Corbett (Jun 26, 2006)

I created and published a custom contact form in OUTLOOK 2003 that is shared on our server. Most users can access the custom form with no problem. A few people cannot. They get the standard outlook contact form. I am logged on two different computers. On one computer I can access the customer contact form, on the other I get the standard outlook contact form. We all have Windows XP. We have used the form for years with no problem. Recently we made changes to the form and the problem started. What is my problem?


----------

